# Chip guard



## Thanatos41 (Feb 19, 2021)

I finished an auxiliary chip guard for the mill.  It’s a 0.120“ polycarbonate, 10”h x 12”w, with two wings 10”h x 4.5”w attached to a Nago magnetic base.  Pretty good beginner project.


----------

